# High&Dry breathable waders size 11 stout



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Selling my waders i bought in October they are the high&dry breathable in the brown the only time I had them on was when I received them i weight 220 and im 6ft tall and they are perfect fit they would also fit somebody a little taller or shorter check them out on their website will sell for 180 they retail for 300 

If interested send me a text or call 919 770 6899


----------

